# Revision of Knee Replacement



## aadair (Feb 4, 2010)

Requesting advice regarding which CPT code is appropriate for a revision/replacement of a patellar component with revision of the tibial polyethylene.  Would 27310 or 27486 be the better code to use?


----------



## jdemar (Feb 4, 2010)

Look at 27438 with a 22 modifier for the revision and 27486 with a 52 modifier for the liner?


----------

